# too shy to join the gym



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,

ive been training at home for a few years now and go to a local gym to me when i know its going to be quiet friday nights and sunday mornings but not very often if im honest,ive made some good gains by training strict at home but i know i will get better gains at a proper gym ona regular basis.

The thing is im 25 and i just feel shy whenever i go to a gym and there are others training around me i feel paranoid that they are looking at me and taking the ****,has anyone else felt the same and overcome this?

Its ****ing me off to be honest,


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

mate everyone started somewhere.i was a bit put off the first time i went in to my gym but thought feck it and just grabbed some weights and stood next to one of the biggest guys in the gym and started my routine.when i done stuff wrong he gave me pointers and we are now good friends and cant beat a bit of banter with him in the gym.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Mate don't worry about it. Everyone starts somewhere. People are more concerned with their own training than watching someone else train. No matter how big or small you are, don't be intimidated


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey mate, i get what your saying cos most of my mates wont come to the gym with me because of this. put it this way... everybody has to start somewhere. Just concentrate on yourself and dont worry bout nobody else in the gym. Your there for yourself and nobody else so just get on with what your looking to do. Get an ipod or similar and put the earfones in and ul be in a world of your own


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I put this on another thread....

I have never been in a gym or training where some one has been laughed at or mistreated. There are a few knobs who think they are the bollox, but if your friendly you get the same back

Go for it and good luck.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

no one really look at others in the gym mate... they are all bothered about what they look like.. go 4 it! :thumb:


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

im the same as you mate, but i havnt built up the balls to actually go to the gym yet as im afraid some one will laugh at me and my confidence is destroyed very easily.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

you have to push thru it. picture yourself a year from now, with a solid years training in the gym. how much bigger, stronger and more confident you will be.

ask the odd question off one of the bigger guys in the gym. 9 times out of 10 they will spend a bit of time explaining an exercise or training routine. this way you'll build up a few friendships with some of the big guys. that'll boost your confidence.

go for it mate, push thru the short term uncomfortable feeling....and see where you'll be in a years time.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

good to know im not the only one then,just need to pluck up the corrage and join a tidy gym once i been there afew timnes im sure i will be away at it then


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

like they say gotta start some where i was a big lad with a few stretch marks but now im getting there and enjoying it all the same


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

just beware of the showers


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I put this on another thread....
> 
> *I have never been in a gym or training where some one has been laughed at or mistreated.* There are a few knobs who think they are the bollox, but if your friendly you get the same back
> 
> Go for it and good luck.


Should hope not, you'd get a dumbell thrown at your head here and probably banned from the gym.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Join.

Just make sure you find a gym that suits you. While the big boy hardcore gyms are more intimidating the guys there are normally top notch and if you have a willingness to learn will always give out tips. (well as long as you want them - go in acting like a pr**k and you'll get laughed at)

I've joined a fitness gym and while it's convenient the lack of experience with most people is shocking. You get loadsa chavs in there, and people who wouldn't know form if it smacked them in the nuts, then look at you like you are a tard when you struggle to lift 10kg DBs with perfect slow form on the 3rd set.

That said, there are one or 2 that know their stuff - either way I trained at home for a couple of months, made very little gain, since joining the gym and tweaking the diet I have put on a real good amount of weight and increased my lifts.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

chh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ive been training at home for a few years now and go to a local gym to me when i know its going to be quiet friday nights and sunday mornings but not very often if im honest,ive made some good gains by training strict at home but i know i will get better gains at a proper gym ona regular basis.
> 
> ...


I had exactly the same thing word for word.

No ones looking at you mate, its all in your head, I started out at home with a cheapo gym set just like you and tried to get in when it was quiet so to speak.

Noone gives a sh1t what your doing or what you look like mate, most guys who train are pretty decent and dont forget they started where you are at once.

Took me ages, Make sure you have something planned out mate before you go in as it will make you feel even more paranoid wondering what to do in there.

good that its p1ssing you off though, the more it p1sses you off the more pushed you'll become to walking in there. :thumbup1:

If anyone does laugh at you they need a fckin 10 throwin at there head, I know id do it if anyone laughed at me in the gym mate and im pretty sure everyone else would feel like doing the same.

Ive never experienced it though and neither has anyone else and if noones done it to me, trust me they wont do it to anyone, not even when i went to lay back on the bench once for db presses, missed it and went straight off it to the floor.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

empzb said:


> Join.
> 
> *Just make sure you find a gym that suits you. While the big boy hardcore gyms are more intimidating the guys there are normally top notch and if you have a willingness to learn will always give out tips. (well as long as you want them - go in acting like a *pr**k* and you'll get laughed at)*
> 
> ...


This is true IMO, proper bber's gym the guys are usually bigger but humble and don't take the pi$$ and help, fitness gyms etc - full of cocky [email protected] who think they're next years world strongest man because they benched 70kg and look like sh1t anyway.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

You're going to suffer by not facing up to this.

There is no bogey man waiting in the gym to take the piss out of you.

In the gym you will find different people who share the same interest as you... training.

There are two options are available to you:

*1.* You continue to believe in the gym bogey man and suffer living under the grip of fear coupled with shitty gains.

*2.* Go to the gym, defeat fear, work hard and acquire your dream physique.

If you let it, your imagination will conjure up all kinds of bogeymen to stand in your way.


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

get yourself to a gym that suits you more

as long as people see you training with good form, and putting the graft in - noone can cast a critical eye

if you have been training at home and are now competent with technique and form then i can see no reason why anyone could make fun of you

its more embarrasing to see some red faced loon try to bicep curl 50kgs or a stick thin chav drop a 70kg bench press right on their sternum


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

you will find mate the bigger the guy, normally the more friendly and helpful they are, this is because they have started from nothing like everyone and they may have been you at one point, but they have dedicated themselves to getting there.

I was in the gym the other day and there is this guy he is pretty intimidating and was doing an exercise on the cables I hadnt seen before, I asked him about it and he went through everything, even watched my form etc when I tried it, to make sure it was being done correct.

good luck with it, youl be fine mate


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

As above mate the big guys are normaly flatterd if you ask for advice,they feel you ask them because they look good and you want to achieve what they have.Honestly bbl are some of the nicest people you will meet dont be shy.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks everyone you have given me the motivation that i knew you all would and it has helped,this week im going to go join


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

nah there all lieing to make you think its safe then laugh even more when you turn up! :lol:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

You will be surprised - 1% of people are dickheads 99% of people just go to train and probably dont even notice anyone else.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

As has been said, you will not get laughed at mate. If you've got a good routine, and use the correct form/technique, what is there to laugh at?

I'd agree with the comments about hardcore gyms and bigger blokes, 99 times out of 100 they will be glad to help you out or give you pointers.

I know if someone asked me for advice while i was training i'd be flattered as it means they think what i'm doing is working, and i'd be glad to help them coz they obviously want to learn.

Go for it mate, you'll be surprised how helpful/freindly people will be coz they were there once too! :thumb:


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Rosko said:


> I know if someone asked me for advice while i was training i'd be flattered as it means they think what i'm doing is working.


Recently had two guys askin about my shoulder routine, was pretty chuffed! :thumb:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Go fo it mate:thumb:

I was actually the same years ago,i put it off and off and off,i was small and thought everyone would laugh at me.

I'd take Andy Sultis's advice and have a plan wrote out before you go in so you are focussed and ready to roll.Even if its just a simple full body plan or whatever.

Trust me,once through the doors you wont look back :thumbup1:


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

i know what i want to do and on which days as i trained at home for a few years now,im not that small but have got a long way to go its just the confidence thing for me


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

chh said:


> i know what i want to do and on which days as i trained at home for a few years now,im not that small but have got a long way to go its just the confidence thing for me


Once you have been in the first time you will wonder what the fcuk you were flapping about.

Go for it:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

chh said:


> i feel paranoid that they are looking at me and taking the ****,


I feel like this all the time mate. Serisouly.

cant let things like that rule your life.

Man up, get to the gym, build that physique and give everyone something positive to talk about! :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> I feel like this all the time mate. Serisouly.
> 
> cant let things like that rule your life.
> 
> Man up, get to the gym, build that physique and give everyone something positive to talk about! :thumbup1:


Nobody talks positive, you get critisized no matter where you go or what you do. Your too skinny you get called a dead body, xray with jacket on etc. Too fat you get called fat cnut, chubby or w.e... Your muscley, you get called dirty roider, meat head, steroid freak etc...


----------



## TheBigBang (Jan 10, 2010)

Get in there mate. Everyone is the same, they are more worried about how you see them. Most other people in the gym go because of low confidence or vanity so don't worry

Take the plunge, you won't regret it :bounce:


----------



## BadBoyR (May 21, 2010)

just do your thing, I still feel shy even though I have nothing to be shy for. I'm actually more para now than I was before and I ain't even that big and I'm para just walking down the street.

Stick your itunes on and pump some iron!


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

Mate nobody will think bad of you, they should be just getting on with their training and not worry about what you press or what you look like, take coflex's advise, say hello and ask for tips, 99% will help you and forget the other 1%. but crack on!


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

You say youve trained at home for a few years with good progress ! So in yourself you cant be looking to bad ! As mentioned most of the other gym goers will be more concerned about thier own appearance as opposed to yours ! Pretty sure most on here had to get through that barrier ! 1st day at school stylee !

Enjoy mate


----------

